# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  BEE transactions?

## Chris90

Hey guys,

I'm reading up on current affairs in south africa, and I was unsure what a BEE 'transaction' is. As far as I am aware it is when a large company is obliged to sell some of its shares to a black empowered company so that the black company has some owneship in the larger company. Am I on the right lines here or totally wrong?

----------


## Dave A

> ...is obliged to sell some of its shares to a black empowered company...


_Obliged_ - makes it sound rather dirty, like they don't have a choice  :Stick Out Tongue: 

_Contractually advantaged_ sounds so much better, don't you think?

----------


## AndyD

No offense Dave but I think he's pretty close to the mark with 'obliged'.

----------


## Chrisjan B

I agree with AndyD - call a spade a spade!

----------


## Dave A

No offense taken  :Wink:

----------

